# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Prostituta luksi - Jeta e dyfishtë e një studenteje

## Hyllien

Jeta e dyfishtë e një studenteje. "Kjo është zgjedhja ime e lirë"

Prostituta luksi Tiranë, "Filloj me 100 euro"



TIRANE

Në Tiranën e natës mund të ndodhë gjithçka. Në Tiranën e natës mund të gjesh gjithçka. Mjafton të kesh mundësi për të paguar dhe të gjesh njerëzit e duhur". Personi që i thotë këto fjalë është një sipërmarrës i mesëm italian. Si një mesdhetar i mirë ka pasion veshjet e bukura dhe gratë. Ai ka një aktivitet të përbashkët me një ortak shqiptar dhe thotë se në Tiranë ka gjetur një parajsë që nuk e imagjinonte dot më parë. "Dielli këtu i bën vajzat më të bukura. Janë të ngrohta dhe të dëgjueshme. Dhe mbi të gjithë një e dashur shqiptare kushton më pak", thotë ai. Ky ishte njeriu që më ftoi të vizitoja Tiranën duke më thënë se është një vend i çudive dhe për një gazetar si unë do të ishte gjithmonë interesant. Në të vërtetë u nisa si turist, për pak ditë, por rishtaz bëra zanatin e gazetarit.

Bosi i ri
Rinasi është aeroporti i vetëm i kryeqytetit shqiptar. I vogël dhe i paorganizuar, ngjan si një aeroport province. Tashmë është dhënë me koncesion me shpresën se do të bëhet një aeroport vërtet modern. Në aeroport na presin me një mercedes akull të ri - makina dy në tre makina në Shqipëri - dhe shofer është një djalosh i ri që thotë me bindje se paratë nuk i mungojnë kurrë. Në fakt kjo do të ishte gjatë tre ditëve të qëndrimit tonë në Tiranë kryefjala e të gjitha bisedave të tij. Kishte mbaruar vetëm studimet e larta për jurisprudencë, por nuk kishte punuar asnjë ditë më profesionin e tij.kishte provuar emigracionin në Itali për tre vjet. "Vuajtja vetëm në fillim, pastaj dita të shfrytëzoj shansin tim. E bëra se kam vetëm një jetë dhe atë nuk dua ta jetoj si babai im", thotë ai. Në mbrëmje, në një nga klubet më luksoze në Tiranë, një shartim mes një pub-i dhe diskoje, të arreduar me shije, pikërisht në qendër të Tiranës, në zonën e quajtur Bllok, ai la kuptohej se cili kishte qenë shansi që i kishte dhënë një jetë të ndryshme nga e të jatit, një zyrtar i mesëm në rregjimin komunist. Aty takova dhe mikun italian që më kishte ftuar. Përshëndeti pothuaj gjysmën e lokalit. Me djemtë shtrëngonte fort dorën, kurse vajzat i përqafonte. Ishte një fytyrë e njohur në atë lokal.

Oferta
"Bosit" nuk i bëri përshtypje kur i thashë se jam gazetar. Qetësisht më shpjegoi se dhe njerëzit e zanatit tonë kanë nevojë të argëtohen. Më pyeti sesa doja të shpenzoja për një natë seksi. "Nëse do një femër cilësore, nuk gjen më pak se 100 euro. Natën e gdhijnë në pub-e, ditën shkojnë në universitet. Përgjithësisht janë vajza të ardhura nga rrethet, por nuk mungojnë dhe kryeqytetaset. Jeta këtu është e shtrenjtë dhe për të jetuar siç do të donin, seksi është shansi i tyre. Por çmimi nuk ka tavan. Ka të tjera që pasanikët tanë të martuar i mbajnë si dashnore, u paguajnë gjithçka, u blejnë makinë, ndodh edhe shtëpi", më shpjegon me një italishte perfekte. Dy celularët që mban në tavolinë bien herë pas here. Përgjigjet shkurt dhe duket i qetë dhe i sigurt në vete. Shpjegon se në Shqipëri nuk ka prostitucion në rrugë. "Janë vetëm disa cigane që dallohesh nga larg se çfarë janë dhe që kushtojnë edhe tre-katër euro. Gocat e mira - ai nuk e përdor asnjëherë fjalën prostitutë - kanë klas", thotë ai. Në vetëm dy minuta ai mbyll një pazar me një vajzë të mirë në telefon. Nga gjuha e tij kuptova vetëm se bëhej fjalë për një italian. Në italisht më shpjegoi se ajo nuk shkonte asnjëherë me shqiptarë. "Të huajt preferohen sepse paguajnë më mirë, bëjnë dhurata dhe nuk "të bëhen rrodhe" madje ndodh edhe që historia e nisur me para mund të përfundojë me martesë sepse të gjitha gocat këtu ende e kanë me shumë qejf martesën.Dhe vetëm pesë minuta më vonë "goca e mirë" hyri në lokalin tonë. Ishte vërtet një bukuri mesdhetare. Ndonëse tiparet e mprehta të një bruneje të lindur, zbuteshin nga flokët e bëra bjonde.

Goca e mirë
Ne qëndruam të katërt së bashku për një gjysëm ore. Ajo ishte studente. Më tha se kishte ëndërr televizionin dhe të vazhdonte studimet jashtë. Dhe se i pëlqente të vallëzonte. Dolëm jashtë nga lokali dhe më tha se banesa ishte fare pranë. Në zonën më të shtrenjtë të Tiranës, ku çmimi për metër katror i banesave është gati në të njëjtin nivel me Perëndimin. Ai ishte një apartament me më shumë se 150 metra katrorë dhe ishte një nga katër të tillët në pronësi "bosit" që kisha njohur. Me një lehtësi të habitshme më shpjegoi se ishin tre vajza që e bënin këtë punë për bosin. Nuk kishin sherre dhe paratë i ndanin në mënyrë demokratike, sigurisht mbasi hiqnin paratë për "qerane". "Eshtë xhentil dhe nuk bën kurrë sherr për qindarka. Por mbasi të mbledh disa para do të punoj vetëm për veten time. Kështu kanë bërë disa shoqe të miat. Kështu do të bëj dhe unë", më tha duke shtuar se ndiqte kurse private vallëzimi me shpresën që të merrte pjesë në ndonjë prej spektakleve të shumtë që zhvilloheshin në Tiranë. "Ai është kulmi. Po të të shohin në televizor, bëhesh VIP dhe paratë rrjedhin lumë dhe unë nuk jam e vetmja. Si unë ka shumë", më tha.

Paragjykimi
Në Tiranë prostitucioni nuk është legal. Një nga sharjet më të rënda që mund t'i bëhet një femre është ta quash atë prostitutë. Por në të vërtetë, në Tiranë ky është një fenomen që ekziston si një realitet që të gjithë e dinë, por nuk duan ta pranojnë. Policia duket e pafuqishme ta ndalojë dhe godet herë pas here vajzat e rëndomta të rrugës. Kurse "gocave të mira" e ka të pamundur t'u afrohet. Shkuam sërish në një tjetër klub. I mbushur plot me të rinj që argëtoheshin shkujdesur. Pothuaj të gjitha vajzat pinin duhan. Ngjanin më së shumti me ikona televizive. "Çmimet e këtij klubi janë shumë të larta dhe kjo bën që këtu të vimë vetëm ne, klientela e zgjedhur", më tha ajo. Kur u ndamë më dha numrin e saj të telefonit. Taksinë e thirri vetë dhe hipi në të pa problem. Për t'u kthyer sërish në apartamentin e saj. Së bashku me bindjen se nuk kishte bërë asgjë të gabuar. "Prindërit e mi nuk dinë se çfarë bëj. Kur shohin notat e mia në universitet mendojnë se e gdhij mbi libra. Sepse unë mund t'i blej ato me para. Sa do zgjasë jeta që bëj? Eh, nuk di e di, por kam vetëm një jetë dhe dua ta jetoj siç duhet më thotë". Kështu ndodh në Tiranë, ku gjithçka e ka një çmim. Ku të gjithë dinë se çfarë ndodh, por nuk kanë qejf t'ju flasësh për të.

----------


## BRADYKININ

Mjere c'mban kjo toke...duke filluar nga ky "bosi" qe turp t'i vije per egzistencen e vet dhe keto vajza qe e shesin veten e tyre kaq lire per ca euro qe sot i kane e neser jo.

Me irritojne histori te tilla!

----------


## dardajan

Qellimi  justifikon  mjetin  dhe  fitimin,  shumica  nga  ne  qe  kemi  shkuar  jasht  kemi  shkelur  disa  ligje  qe  jane  me  burg  si  largimi  nga  shqipria  pa  dokumente  ose  me  dok  fallco  hyrja  ne  nje  shtet  tjeter  po  ne  te  njejten  menyr  puna  pa  dokumente  etj...

te  gjitha  keto  jan  te  jasht  ligjshme  por  i  kemi  ber  me  vetdie sepse  kishim  nje  qellim  te  kishim  me  shume  mundesi per  vete  per  te  bere  dicka  ne  jete


e  njejta  gje  esht  edhe  me  to  biles  me  e  lehte  dhe me  e  kendshme  se  sa  puna  jone .


eh  sa  gjera  mund  te  thuhen  ketu..

----------


## KNFC

Fiks,qellimi justifikon mjetin.Ate rruge kane pare si mundesine e vetme,ate kane bere.Ti Braddykin(asgje personale yllo)para se te thuash mjere apo turp,ki parasysh se jo te terave u eshte dhene mundesia psh te fitojne lloton apo te jetojne jashte e te kene mundesi me shume.Kjo zgjedhje qe kane bere eshte e detyruar nga disa kushte.Pastaj ki parasysh qe ka shtete ne Europe qe eshte tamam pune,bile merr pension e paguan taksa.Me pak fjale shihet si menyre jetese normale dhe jo ndryshe nga cmund te beje kushdo.Pastaj,per mendimin tim,mids tyre dhe femrave qe ''ja lozin'' nje cik eprorit ne pune per nje vend me te mire,nuk ka shume ndryshim.Bile,mendoj se ajo qe bejne ato eshte me e ndershme.
Nejse,shihet ne shume forma,sidomos nga femrat,por dua te them qe nuk mund te gjykohen pa marre parasysh rethanat ne te cilat ndodhen.

----------


## KaLTerSi

nuk shoh asgje per ububuja ketu.
Kemi 15 vjet ne Europe dhe keto ngjarjet ne lidhje me prostitucionin tashme na jane bere si coca cola. 
Pastaj secili zgjedh menyren me te pershtatshme per te te jeteses. Ca e gdhijne mes librash e ca mes meshkujsh, morali ka kohe qe eshte relativ.

----------


## FierAkja143

> keto vajza qe e shesin veten e tyre kaq lire per ca euro qe sot i kane e neser jo.



100% dakort me kete qe that! 
Nuk duhet ta shesin veten kaq lire jo, duhet ta shesin pak me shtrenjt  :ngerdheshje: 

Megjithse tema nuk eshte per te ber shaka..personalisht thjesht me vjen keq per ato vajza.  Fukaralleku nuk eshte gje e mire por menyra qe keto mundohen ta luftojn tregon budallek dhe mendjevogelsi.  





> Fiks,qellimi justifikon mjetin.Ate rruge kane pare si mundesine e vetme,ate kane bere.Ti Braddykin(asgje personale yllo)para se te thuash mjere apo turp,ki parasysh se jo te terave u eshte dhene mundesia psh te fitojne lloton apo te jetojne jashte e te kene mundesi me shume.Kjo zgjedhje qe kane bere eshte e detyruar nga disa kushte.Pastaj ki parasysh qe ka shtete ne Europe qe eshte tamam pune,bile merr pension e paguan taksa.Me pak fjale shihet si menyre jetese normale dhe jo ndryshe nga cmund te beje kushdo.Pastaj,per mendimin tim,mids tyre dhe femrave qe ''ja lozin'' nje cik eprorit ne pune per nje vend me te mire,nuk ka shume ndryshim.Bile,mendoj se ajo qe bejne ato eshte me e ndershme.
> Nejse,shihet ne shume forma,sidomos nga femrat,por dua te them qe nuk mund te gjykohen pa marre parasysh rethanat ne te cilat ndodhen.


mer trurin e KNFC
hidhe ne nje smoothie maker
hidh dhe pak leng molle
shtyp butonin...lere te trazohet mire
hidhja qenit ta haj
...ik bli qen tjeter se ky ngrordhi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prototype

wowww lol sa paska perparuar Shqiperia ... mbrapsht ama ;p

----------


## Rebele

As mua s'me cudit ky artikull. Shume tipik. Prostitucioni ka ekzistuar, ekziston dhe do ekzistoje- fenomen i mire? i keq? Une do thoja i pashmangshem. Ne cdo vend,  ashtu sic ka burra 'te ndershem' ka edhe bosa si ky me siper. Ka dhe goca 'shtepie' me koken mes librash dhe vajza 'te perdala' rrugeve me meshkuj. Te gjitha keto etiketimet nuk sjellin ndonje ndryshim.

----------


## Inteligjentja

Mua te them te drejten me shume keq me vjen per familjet e ktyre  "europianeve te perparuara" . Kur dalin me deshiren e tyre (dhe aq me teper jo per domosdoshmeri por  per te pasur nje jete luksoze) jo vetem qe nuk i meshiroj ...por edhe i perbuz!  Nuk e di sesi e kane menduar te ardhmen e tyre por kjo nuk eshte sigurisht rruga e duhur! Jam munduar shume here te imagjinoj sesi mund te jete njeriu i afte te shese trupin per ca para te qelbura. NUk e konceptoj dot!

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Fiks,qellimi justifikon mjetin.Ate rruge kane pare si mundesine e vetme,ate kane bere.Ti Braddykin(asgje personale yllo)para se te thuash mjere apo turp,ki parasysh se jo te terave u eshte dhene mundesia psh te fitojne lloton apo te jetojne jashte e te kene mundesi me shume.Kjo zgjedhje qe kane bere eshte e detyruar nga disa kushte.Pastaj ki parasysh qe ka shtete ne Europe qe eshte tamam pune,bile merr pension e paguan taksa.Me pak fjale shihet si menyre jetese normale dhe jo ndryshe nga cmund te beje kushdo.Pastaj,per mendimin tim,mids tyre dhe femrave qe ''ja lozin'' nje cik eprorit ne pune per nje vend me te mire,nuk ka shume ndryshim.Bile,mendoj se ajo qe bejne ato eshte me e ndershme.
> Nejse,shihet ne shume forma,sidomos nga femrat,por dua te them qe nuk mund te gjykohen pa marre parasysh rethanat ne te cilat ndodhen.


KNFC, eshte e vertete qe jeta nuk i prezantohet cdo njeriu njesoj. Ca kane lindur ne familje me gjendje te mire ekonomike dhe disa ne familje me te uleta. Do ta kuptoja nese nje njeri qe akoma e vendos firmen me gisht apo vjen nga zona te thella do perdorte prostitucionin si mjet jetese por JO keto vajza te reja, te bukura, qe jetojne ne pallatet luksoze ne Tirane dhe shkojne dhe ne universitet. Keto s'po vuajne per mbijetese...keto po vuajne per lluks. 

Ne asnje vend te botes, leku nuk fitohet kollaj. Te dalin shpatullat vendit te besh nje jetese normale ne vende te huaja. Por njeriu ka zgjidhje....menyren me djersen e ballit apo lekun e shpejte me shitjen e moralit. Prandaj mos na i permend vendet e huaja sepse s'te pin uje. Une kam qene ne Shqiperi dhe te them te drejten, s'e bej jeten e qefit si rinia shqiptare sepse s'me del. E jam cuditur se ku i gjejne gjithe ato leke per te dale cdo mbremje. Njeriu vlla, i shtrin kembet sa ka jorganin por ama nderi nuk shitet....se cfare te mbeti pastaj? 

Dhe i gjykoj sepse duken sa tyryfycka jane. Dhe ketij bosit ti vije turp kur thote qe s'dua te bej jeten e babait tim se punetor i thjeshte. Ai te jete krenar per baben e vet...po ec mo jane hutuar bota pas parase...por s'e kuptojne qe do t'i shkaterroje.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Alket123

Ta kthej ne nje ane tjeter une?

Mire ti qe mund te jesh i zoti te punosh pune te rende por une qe nuk punoj dot pune te rende une te vdes?

Une si ky bosi krijoj nje "entertainment enterprise" ku te jem i sinqerte me femrat qe punojne dhe te kujdesem per ato qe kene pasazhin me te lehte ne kete karriere e cila nuk eshte aq e paster. Une e kuptoj kete por kjo eshte rruga ime. Pse duhet behet ilegale prostuticioni kur dihet qe ai behet ne drite te diellit.

Njerezit kane moral me te mire sepse vishen? Pa rroboa keta njerez nuk do kishin moral atehere? Njerezit jane me dy fytyra. Beni si them une por mos beni si bej une. Bravo ketij bosit qe tregohet i sinqerte.


Sic e shikoni une jam pro Shqiperia te legalizoje prostuticionin.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Qellimi  justifikon  mjetin  dhe  fitimin,  shumica  nga  ne  qe  kemi  shkuar  jasht  kemi  shkelur  disa  ligje  qe  jane  me  burg  si  largimi  nga  shqipria  pa  dokumente  ose  me  dok  fallco  hyrja  ne  nje  shtet  tjeter  po  ne  te  njejten  menyr  puna  pa  dokumente  etj...
> 
> te  gjitha  keto  jan  te  jasht  ligjshme  por  i  kemi  ber  me  vetdie sepse  kishim  nje  qellim  te  kishim  me  shume  mundesi per  vete  per  te  bere  dicka  ne  jete
> 
> 
> e  njejta  gje  esht  edhe  me  to  biles  me  e  lehte  dhe me  e  kendshme  se  sa  puna  jone .
> 
> 
> eh  sa  gjera  mund  te  thuhen  ketu..


E jashteligjshmja eshte relative grupo..! E jashtligjshme eshte te paguash pare per te marre nji pasaporte sa ma shpejt ( pasi quhet korrupsion ) dhe e jashtligjshme quhet te perdhunosh nji femer !A krahasohen keto per nga ana e shkeljes se ligjit apo e moralit...?
Te hysh ilegal ne nji shtet ne te cilin ke ndermend te thyesh kurrizin duke punuar dhe te punosh prostitute e klasit te larte vetem pse do ti ngjash ikonave televizive jane dy gjera te ndryshme !
Njeriu nuk jeton vetem per fasade , per nji makine te bukur apo pije ne nji lokal luksoz ! Njeriu ka dinjitet , ka karakter , ka norma ne baze te ciles jeton !
Nje femer qe ben sex per pare eshte prostitute !E klasit te larte apo te ciganeve , nje kategori jane vetem se ndryshon cmimi i tyre !Keto jane femrat me te uleta qe ka nji shoqeri , jane femra pa karakter te cilat tashi per tashi ju duket 'normale' pasi aq mend kane , por do i perplaset turinjsh ne te ardhmen kur te krijojne nje te tille !

----------


## [xeni]

> Kjo zgjedhje qe kane bere eshte e detyruar nga disa kushte.Pastaj ki parasysh qe ka shtete ne Europe qe eshte tamam pune,bile merr pension e paguan taksa.Me pak fjale shihet si menyre jetese normale dhe jo ndryshe nga cmund te beje kushdo.Pastaj,per mendimin tim,mids tyre dhe femrave qe ''ja lozin'' nje cik eprorit ne pune per nje vend me te mire,nuk ka shume ndryshim.Bile,mendoj se ajo qe bejne ato eshte me e ndershme.


Ne Europe na qenka tamam pune dhe u merrka pension e u paguakan taksa! E pastaj?!

Fakti qe ne Europe di&#231;ka behet nuk tregon se ajo eshte e pranueshme dhe di&#231;ka normale. Eshte jashte llogjike qe te legjitimosh nje veper duke dhan si shembull se &#231;fare bahet ne nji vend tjeter, ne rastin konkret Europen. Kjo e fundit mund te jete e perparuar dhe mund te kete arite nje mireqenie materiale por jane disa gjera te rendesishme ketu qe duhet t'i dallojme. 

Nuk jane prostitiucioni, martesat e homove, seksi pa kriter etj. qe e kan &#231;u aty ku asht, po puna, disiplina etj. Pra, s'ka llogjike te perdoresh faktin qe Europa eshte e zhvillume me arsyetu nje di&#231;ka tjeter. Ne kete &#231;eshtje mbase jemi pikerisht ne qe duhet te merremi shembull nga Europa e jo ne t'i marrim shembull ata. *S'e kan gjith&#231;ka ne rregull.* 

Te vijme tek kushtet. Nuk jane kushtet e veshtira qe i detyrojne ta bajn nji di&#231;ka te tille. Jeta eshte e veshtire dhe e mbushun me probleme. Nese ti di&#231;ka e sheh te pranueshme (prost.) athere edhe rruga e shkurte te duket e pranueshme dhe fshihesh nen kushtet. Shkurt muhabeti, ma mire le te lan shkollen se te bahen vegla qejfi te pasanikeve (megjithese nuk besoj se punet arrijne deri aty sa te detyrohen te lene shkollen). I rrofte ajo diplome qe e ka marre tu u ... me lek manej.

----------


## shkodrane82

> Fiks,qellimi justifikon mjetin.Ate rruge kane pare si mundesine e vetme,ate kane bere.Ti Braddykin(asgje personale yllo)para se te thuash mjere apo turp,ki parasysh se jo te terave u eshte dhene mundesia psh te fitojne lloton apo te jetojne jashte e te kene mundesi me shume.Kjo zgjedhje qe kane bere eshte e detyruar nga disa kushte.Pastaj ki parasysh qe ka shtete ne Europe qe eshte tamam pune,bile merr pension e paguan taksa.Me pak fjale shihet si menyre jetese normale dhe jo ndryshe nga cmund te beje kushdo.Pastaj,per mendimin tim,mids tyre dhe femrave qe ''ja lozin'' nje cik eprorit ne pune per nje vend me te mire,nuk ka shume ndryshim.Bile,mendoj se ajo qe bejne ato eshte me e ndershme.
> Nejse,shihet ne shume forma,sidomos nga femrat,por dua te them qe nuk mund te gjykohen pa marre parasysh rethanat ne te cilat ndodhen.



Pse te dalesh jashte mendon ti se eshte mundesia me e mire e jetes tende..??
Ai "profesion" s'eshte i detyruar, por i kerkuar ne menyre qe te besh lek ne menyren me te ndyre qe ekziston, dhe normalisht jo me ndonje lodhje te madhe.
Nuk ka asnje rrethane ne bote, pervec asaj qe  i marrin me zor, dhe i mbajne mbyll qe te justifikon dicka te tille. Ik me mire puno kamariere, rregullo dhoma ne hotele, shit hamburgera apo...keto s'jane zgjedhje...pse te lodhesh kur ke mundesi te besh para shume per pak pune.
Ku shkuan ato parimet e moralshme te Shqiptarve.......atyre femrave ndonje i huaj do ja njesi doren...dhe normalisht do ju shkoje jeta....vari hebejt kesaj jete.

----------


## Djalke-pe-Korce

Kur lexon prej ketyre artikujve te behet zemra mal. Shyqyr thuaj qe jemi ne rrugen e duhur qe te realizojme kete integrimin ne perendim. Cfare eshte ky turp te vere tjetra te punoje ne restorant ose ndonje pune tjeter te atij lloji!!!
Ehhh po thuaj mire ja kendovi kengen ay
"...Shqiperine e morri turku i vu zjarr, 
    shqiptar mos rri po ZHDUKU shqipetar..."

Rrofte liria e fjales dhe e veprimit se na mungonin shume keto gjera me pare.

----------


## Djalke-pe-Korce

................

----------


## tani_26

> As mua s'me cudit ky artikull. Shume tipik. Prostitucioni ka ekzistuar, ekziston dhe do ekzistoje- fenomen i mire? i keq? Une do thoja i pashmangshem. Ne cdo vend,  ashtu sic ka burra 'te ndershem' ka edhe bosa si ky me siper. Ka dhe goca 'shtepie' me koken mes librash dhe vajza 'te perdala' rrugeve me meshkuj. Te gjitha keto etiketimet nuk sjellin ndonje ndryshim.


Pergezimeve ketyre gocave, jane duke ushtruar profesionin me te lashte te njerezimit ate te prostuticionit ose me shqip k_urvellekut......

Dikush me siper bente nje krahasim me Evropen...
Ne Evrope keto lloj femrash e ushtrojne ligjshem kete profesion dhe nuk e fshehin kush jane, kurse ne Tirane keto lloj femrash e ushtrojne kete profesion ne fhehtesi dhe pa dijenine  e te afermeve apo shoqerise...Pra ne Shqiperi shpeshehere kemi hipokrizi, diten studente dhe naten duke shitur trupin neper hotele....

Nejse, secili ben perzgjedhjen e vet, ajo qe eshte kryesorja eshte se eksperienca ka treguar se fundi i prostitutave shpeshehere eshte jo i mire e pse jo tragjik ne disa raste....
Mjere familjet e ketyre gocave thuaj..

----------


## tani_26

Dhe dicka tjeter....
Ne pergjithesi jam tip tolerant mund edhe te toleroj kriminelin apo vrasesin me raste, dmth. duke marre parasysh rrethanat ne te cilat dikush kryen keto akte...

Ajo qe nuk toleroj aspak jane prostitutat ose me sakte prostuticionin (te dy sekset), pasi besoj se eshte gjesti me i ulet kur njeriu shet dhe trupin e tij per te kenaqur "orekset seksuale"  te nje njeriu tjeter....Me kete rast ky njeri qe kryen kete veprim e ka barazuar dinjitetin e tij =0, pra si mund te kem une respekt apo te toleroj nje njeri pa dinjitet?
Nese do mesoja se ndonje person i aferm apo shok apo i njohur do bente kete gje atehere diten tjeter do ti nderprisja dhe "miremengjesin".....

Ndoshta degjohen si fjale te ashpra keto qe them por ky eshte kendeveshtrimi im....

Sa per sqarim, i referohem "prostitucionit" e jo marrdhenieve jashtemartesore apo paramartesore, mos ti ngaterrojme gjerat, nuk eshte e njejta gje "seksualiteti" dhe "prostituticioni".....

Eshte e natyrshme qe cdo njeri duhet te kryeje marredhenie suksuale ose me sakte te dy sekset duhet te kene kontakte seksuale, dashuria apo kryerja e marredhenive seksuale (eros) eshte nje dhurate nga zoti por kur njeriu arrin dhe ushtron prostuticionin, kjo do te thote "dhunim" dhe keqtrajtim i seksualitetit apo erosit e jo praktikim i tij....

Dobesia e shqiptareve eshte se shqipot nuk jane te afte te mbajne ekuilibra por shume shpejte "adoptojne ekstremin" dhe kjo gje nuk ndodh vetem me temen ne fjale por ne te gjitha drejtimet e shoqerise shqiptare,,

_Zoti na ndicofte!_

----------


## amaro

Kto gazetaret italian nuk u lodhen duke zbuluar -on and on- boten post komuniste te shqiperise, megjithese kane kaluar 15 vjet nga hapja jone drejt botes moderne, mund ti kuptoj pse shkruajn ose se si marin miratimin ti botojne kto artikuj sepse &#231;do gje e lidhur me seksin qe shkruhet ne media ka interes sepse seksi shet. Sidomos po te tregosh Shqiperine si oaz te seksit cilesor luksoz ( treg i cili ne perendim eshte i shtrenjt shume)eshte di&#231;ka qe kane qef lexuesit te shfrenojne fantazite e tyre me te pista, duke ditur qe Shqiperia eshte afer dhe nuk ke nevoje per perkthyes, Tipike enderr e &#231;do biznesmeni te vogel italian qe nuk ka leke me shku deri ne Kube apo Manila.
Nga ana tjeter e medalionit si shqiptar qe jam nuk me vjen mire qe tirana te tregohet parajse seksi sepse si tironc e di qe nuk eshte e tille, realiteti eshte qe prostuticion ka por jo ne masat e Taylandes apo Kubes si&#231; duan ta shesin kto gazetare humbamene, qe vine 3 dite ne tirane dhe kujtojn se ka larmi femrash cilesore qe shiten me &#231;mime interesante. Shumica e ktyre femrave qe ushtrojn ket profesion dihen nga te gjithe sepse ne pub apo ne vende luksoze bien ne sy dmth jane si delet e zeza te tufes. 
Sa per legjenden urbane qe shume studente ushtrojne zanatin me te vjeter ne bote naten dhe bejne shkolle diten eshte shume teze e vjeter qe i ka rrenjet qe ne fillimet e universitetit ne Tirane ,  nuk jane as 2 % sepse shumica nuk kane aq tru sa te jene kaq te organizuara, thjesht  fakti se sa studente te ardhura nga rrethet jetojne tek blloku, mund tju japin idene se sa i bazuar ne ekzagjerim eshte ky artikull.

----------


## Rebele

> Pergezimeve ketyre gocave, jane duke ushtruar profesionin me te lashte te njerezimit ate te prostuticionit ose me shqip k_urvellekut......
> 
> Dikush me siper bente nje krahasim me Evropen...
> Ne Evrope keto lloj femrash e ushtrojne ligjshem kete profesion dhe nuk e fshehin kush jane, kurse ne Tirane keto lloj femrash e ushtrojne kete profesion ne fhehtesi dhe pa dijenine  e te afermeve apo shoqerise...Pra ne Shqiperi shpeshehere kemi hipokrizi, diten studente dhe naten duke shitur trupin neper hotele....
> 
> Nejse, secili ben perzgjedhjen e vet, ajo qe eshte kryesorja eshte se eksperienca ka treguar se fundi i prostitutave shpeshehere eshte jo i mire e pse jo tragjik ne disa raste....
> Mjere familjet e ketyre gocave thuaj..


Aaa, pra ato qe e pratikonkan ligjerisht te pakten nuk qenkan hipokrite. Nejse, s'po komentoj aty. 

Kush po i pergezon njehere? S'ka ketu vend as per pergezime e as per keqardhje apo nenvleresim pasi cilesime te tilla nuk e ndryshojne apo shfarosin fenomenin ne fjale. 
Jane te shumta vajza te tilla? Sigurisht qe jo. Por raste shume te ngjashme, gati-gati identike si ky i mesipermi do kete perhere cfaredolloj masash te merren.

----------

